# Black scab and skin discoloration on 11 year old's foot



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think with a senior dog, it's always best to have a vet look at any unusual skin issues.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to scare you, but I think that's a common site for melanoma. Please get it checked out sooner rather than later. It's probably nothing, but always better to be on the safe side.


----------



## charliefoxtrot (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I was worried about melanoma as well. Got it checked today and it's nothing to worry about.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

charliefoxtrot said:


> Thanks everyone. I was worried about melanoma as well. Got it checked today and it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm glad you got good news.


----------

